# Toilet flange



## verdog (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry guys, not a 100% pro, but an all round do it myselfer. I have done many plumbing jobs with the help and guidance of a licsensed plumber, but when I bought my new house I thought this was simple:

The inspector told me the the toilets where not sealed and stable. No problem, I'll install a new wax ring and tighten them. Wrong. They used plastic flanges and both toilets where over tightened riping the eyelets out of the plastic flanges. 

So, I want to install metal flanges, but the plastic ones are in a slab, so no easy way of cutting the pipe and retrofiting the metal ones. Should I:

Dremel out the plastic and Gorilla glue the metal one in or...
????? Your suggestions


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Call a plumber


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

If you don't call a plumber you're going to wish you had.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

i agree call a plumber,and then properly thank him and yourself for doing the right thing.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

verdog said:


> Sorry guys, not a 100% pro, but an all round do it myselfer. I have done many plumbing jobs with the help and guidance of a licsensed plumber, but when I bought my new house I thought this was simple:
> 
> The inspector told me the the toilets where not sealed and stable. No problem, I'll install a new wax ring and tighten them. Wrong. They used plastic flanges and both toilets where over tightened riping the eyelets out of the plastic flanges.
> 
> ...



Get off here. You don't belong here. You ain't even a 1% pro. I know you already saw this sign:










So what makes you think you are so special you can be the exception? 

Huh?

PS. In spite of it all, I will help you. Get the kind of flange that glues inside a 3" PVC pipe. Also get yourself one of those closet flange spacers and a tube or two of good epoxy. Maybe more like 4 tubes. Squirt the spaces under the existing flange full of epoxy. Then epoxy on your spacer. Then on top of that epoxy on the new closet flange. Be SURE it is the kind that glues INSIDE a 3" PVC pipe. Now put on your wax ring. Make sure you get one with that plastic horn. 

Bolt down your toilet. Now run a good bead of epoxy around the base. Don't worry, you can still pull the toilet when you need to. I have pulled many toilets so you shouldn't have a problem.

Good luck and next time stay off a forum that says it's for professional plumbers only. Got it?


----------

